# a newbie want to make a system...



## togor (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , im just newbie of growing weed.I just wannt to make a system for growing 1-2plant. But I have no idea that how to make a system and what should I get to make it. Can anyone please help me? i just want to grow 1-2 small plant. thank you.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 28, 2007)

togor said:
			
		

> Hello , im just newbie of growing weed.I just wannt to make a system for growing 1-2plant. But I have no idea that how to make a system and what should I get to make it. Can anyone please help me? i just want to grow 1-2 small plant. thank you.


There are several systems in the DIY area.

I put a 4 unit ebb and flow system in there.

Good luck man! Let us know what type of system you decide on, and we can help you get it going.

Just a suggestion, don't start any plants until you learn what not to do...


----------

